# First Off Leash Outing



## Umpqua (Nov 29, 2015)

Edgar is now 11 weeks and we finally had nice weather today after a week of frigid temps, so outside we went. He loved his walk/run and is doing really well around strangers and visitors. A little timid at first and then very friendly and affectionate.

We then made a quick trip to Petco and met another 11-week-old pup and Edgar was timid and hid behind us, even though other pup was friendly and wanted to play. So puppy play dates and socialization need to be a priority now! 

Here are some pictures from today's outing.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Be careful where you go @ 11 weeks, he isn't fully immunized yet. Especially Parvo virus. This is contracted when they walk on unknown ground, so try to eliminate that if you can until he gets all his shots. You can and should carry him everywhere and let him see and explore the world from the safety of your arms, though....and play time with known dogs who are fully inoculated is fine. 

His reaction to new situations and new dogs sound fine, btw...it's very sensible to be a bit guarded and unsure in new encounters..the alternative being the 'Devil may care' bonzo attitude of some! I've had that, and let me tell you, sensible is much easier and for me, anyways, better. Just provide a lot of reassurance and smooches when he works thru it.


He's a cutie, they are just so delicious at that age.


----------



## Umpqua (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks Gingerling for the advice and concern. We're a little sensitive about socialization since we had some issues with our last dog, who was a rescue that we adopted older and with baggage. 

I know there are conflicting opinions out there about the importance of getting them out in the world during the critical first 16 weeks vs. risk of contracting something before being fully vaccinated. We are trying to be careful while also exposing him to different places and experiences. We had one failed "puppy play date" with my MIL's dog, who wanted nothing to do with him, so I'm going to try to set up some other get togethers with known older dogs to try to get him to play a bit. In the meantime, my male cat has really come around and they are regularly snuggling and touching noses. Now I just need to get my female to be nicer to him!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

FWIW, I don't think there's much controversy with an 11 week old, ask your vet! You're using your experience with a prior rescue dog who had issues to determine what to do with a baby, but the situations are vastly different. It's really safer...and he gets to experience the world without the risk...from the safety of your arms.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I'll respectfully disagree - I think there is controversy about the benefit/risk of taking puppies out for socialization. I am admittedly a first time dog owner who got my first V only a few months ago, but I researched extensively and it seemed that animal behaviorists felt the benefits outweighed the risks, while vets typically felt they didn't. 

We socialized our puppy, cautiously. She did not go to the dog park or to any areas where we knew dogs congregated, like pet stores. We walked her in our neighborhood (on the street - it's quiet), and took her shopping with us and let her walk around and meet people. We also took her to puppy classes for socialization, had friends over, and went to friends' houses (friends that had dogs). You might take a look at the local doggie day cares to see if they have any puppy play dates scheduled (ours do - they're for socialization only, not training). She met a lot of different kinds of people and other dogs this way and was exposed to a lot of sights, sounds, surfaces, and smells. 

I think you have to balance the long-term risks associated with poor socialization against the acute risk of infection. Having worked with rescues, we also felt that lack of socialization was a huge issue we wanted to head off. And I think we did. Our girl loves everyone and everything and is afraid of nothing. She's sweet and friendly and shows neither fear nor aggression towards other dogs, kids, or people. Would she have turned out that way (so far) if we hadn't socialized the way we did during that period? Maybe. But I'm happy with what we did. 

By the way, I also researched how prevalent parvo was in my area before I allowed her to go outside. It is extremely uncommon. You can find that info on the CDC website, I think, and I asked my vet about it, as well.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My opinion is to get as much socialisation as possible but only with dogs that you know to be fully vaccinated, at all other times during social gatherings keep the pup up off the ground.
It looks like pup is chewing on a stick in the pics, I'd strongly discourage that, they can be lethal


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

nymeria said:


> We socialized our puppy, cautiously. She did not go to the dog park or to any areas where we knew dogs congregated, like pet stores. We walked her in our neighborhood (on the street - it's quiet), and took her shopping with us and let her walk around and meet people.
> 
> By the way, I also researched how prevalent parvo was in my area before I allowed her to go outside. It is extremely uncommon. You can find that info on the CDC website, I think, and I asked my vet about it, as well.


We took much the same approach with our V (a little more cautious for our weim though). No dog parks, no pet stores, etc. until fully vaccinated. Also no puppy classes unless the instructor requires proof of immunizations. Basically, no places frequented by other dogs before shots were completed. 

ESPECIALLY before 12 weeks (I think something like 90% of pups are immunized against parvo after their 12 week round of shots - most not before then, and some not until 16 weeks so always good to still play it safe).

But our vet advised us to do neighborhood walks and downtown walks after 12 weeks. (Or take them earlier but carry them.) Our vet said just to keep them from sniffing other dog's poo. Lots of carrying the pups to new places or picking them up if there was a lot of waste around. Personally, I've always found church parking lots to be good places to play with young pups! You don't see many dogs around and there's usually lots of quiet green space.

After 12 weeks, I don't worry so much. I still stay away from areas frequented by other dogs though (dog parks, pet stores, doggie daycares) until all the shots are done.

And yes, find out how prevalent parvo is in your particular area!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is June at 8 weeks with the Easter Bunny.
My daughter carried her the whole time in the (Bass Pro Shop, not a pet store) store. She was suppose to keep June in her lap during the picture, but as you can see she is partly on the bunny costume.
Socialization, and protecting them until vaccinated are both important.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I do worry about a puppy contacting Parvo, certain years its bad in my area, I worry more about distemper. Parvo treatment has changed over the years, and they have a higher success rate of saving a puppy than years past. 
Dogs are not the only animal that can carry the virus. 
http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/2014/11/canine-parvovirus-found-wild-carnivores-us


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I do worry about a puppy contacting Parvo, certain years its bad in my area, I worry more about distemper.


I agree TR. In the Toronto area there was an outbreak of distemper in the fall, and my vet recently warned me of a leptospirosis outbreak as well. Infected animals wander, and you have no way of knowing if you have brought your pup to a "safe" area. Pups naturally want to sniff and explore. With a young pup whose immune system is so susceptible, I personally would not chance it. 

There are MANY ways to* safely *socialize a pup without putting their health at risk, as others have mentioned. It's one of those things - your pup many not get sick, but if it did, you probably wouldn't forgive yourself.


----------



## Umpqua (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you all for the words of wisdom. We'll be careful moving forward and he's scheduled to get his next round of vaxxes next week.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

(P.S. He is ADORABLE!! Those ears...!)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> (P.S. He is ADORABLE!! Those ears...!)


I think you found the one thing we all agree on.


----------



## Umpqua (Nov 29, 2015)

We've actually caught him mouthing his own ears a couple of times. Hoping that will help him learn that his teeth are sharp!

Slowly backs away from thread before getting schooled on the dangers of ear mouthing


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Umpqua said:


> We've actually caught him mouthing his own ears a couple of times. Hoping that will help him learn that his teeth are sharp!
> 
> Slowly backs away from thread before getting schooled on the dangers of ear mouthing


Hahahaha awww. Dexter's ears used to get in his water bowl when he would drink... he hated it! He'd shake them dry and then start all over again!


----------

